# Volkl AC 7.4 Unlimited skis



## loco (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi Everyone, 

I'm new the forum. I'm from Maryland. I've mostly skiied the applachians and in the Andes. I started skiing when I was 5, but I haven't consistently been skiing. I want to start skiing more often and I'm looking for intermediate skis. I found these Volkl AC 7.4 Unlimited skis with Marker 9.0 adjustable bindings moderately used for less than 200 dollars. I just can't find any reviews on them. Does anyone know anything about them? Thanks!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm pretty sure those skis are rentals.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 7, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> ...



you're back!


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 7, 2011)

found this - http://forums.alpinezone.com/showpost.php?p=600889&postcount=8

but root's probably right. if you are looking for a cheap pair to get started and can/will replace them after a season or two it might be a good deal.


----------

